# Where can I get Sonicare toothbrush charger base?



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

Just found out that I can't use a converter/transformer/adapter with my Sonicare toothbrush and the website says I need to get a charger specific to the country- does anyone know where I can get one? Thanks.


----------



## Jdarcy99 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Sonicare charger base*



scp said:


> Just found out that I can't use a converter/transformer/adapter with my Sonicare toothbrush and the website says I need to get a charger specific to the country- does anyone know where I can get one? Thanks.


I have bought 2 convertors that supposedly convert US voltage 120V to New Zealand volts 240V. 

Guess what? We get a lot of blinking lights, but no charge! 

Any electricians in the audience, who know about induction chargers? 

Can I just plug it into my NZ adaptor, without burning it out?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Dubai Mall must have a Sonicare Toothbrush shop.

just check the dubaimall website for list of shops, its in there somewhere.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

scp said:


> Just found out that I can't use a converter/transformer/adapter with my Sonicare toothbrush and the website says I need to get a charger specific to the country- does anyone know where I can get one? Thanks.


take the device and go to one of the Electronics shops around town ( Sharaf DG , Plugs In ...)
and they advice on what the best to be done ..

TC .
,


----------



## Jdarcy99 (Feb 8, 2010)

scp said:


> Just found out that I can't use a converter/transformer/adapter with my Sonicare toothbrush and the website says I need to get a charger specific to the country- does anyone know where I can get one? Thanks.


I am beginning to believe that; my 2 converters don't seem to work with the US chargers that come with the brushes.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

ebay or souq.com


----------



## Jdarcy99 (Feb 8, 2010)

Xpat said:


> ebay or souq.com


What about ebay or souq.com? 

I would prefer a specific answer, rather than vague suggestions.


----------

